# Lost my young boy today.



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I lost my gsd today. We knew this day was coming, he had cardiac disease, renal problems, and yesterday he lost control of his bowels. I am relieved he is done suffering, and happy to think he is healthy and strong somewhere, but "knowing" it's coming, doesn't make it any easier. I am also very angry, because I know a lot of this comes from bad genetics and bad breeding. It's been a very very hard morning. I am just kind of lost without my big goofball running around. I am so thankful we have two dogs, my corgi has been cuddly all day and I think it would have been even harder to come home to a "dogless" house. Anyway, just thought I'd get the news over with and tell everyone. I've become quite active on this forum, and thought I would share the end of this story, as well as try and educate people as to why it is so so so important that you go to a reputable breeder. My boy left this world too soon, and he shouldn't have had these problems. I'm just so sad.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Omg. Sorry 

ETA now is probably not the time so reply whenever. but why did you decide to get him from a BYB or whatever (I did too so I'm curious). And how old was he?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:hugs: to you and your family. I'm so sorry


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. It is never easy to lose a critter. If they are young and full of life it is terribly hard. If they are old and have lived during a decade of more of your life with you it is terribly hard. They worm their way into our hearts and lives remarkably fast, and losing them rips a hole in us.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry, Dani. I don't think we can ever REALLY prepare ourselves for the reality. I'm glad you have your corgi to comfort you.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I lost my boy way to soon as well. Probably due to his breeding as well. It's an awful thing and I understand....hugs


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I honestly didn't think it would be this hard, because we "knew" it was coming.

Lala, I was just naive and didn't know any better...and the sad thing is I really thought I researched a lot, but my "teacher/educator" was a breeder of "straightback/old world/over-sized", GSDs...I do NOT want to turn this into a debate, but most around here would shake their head at those "selling points." And I wish I would have had a better "educator" before I got my boy....now I am surrounded by very knowledgeable people, including some around here, and I shake my head at myself and my naiveté ...it was before I knew about SchH/IPO, working lines/show lines (that were many many lines), reputable breeders, etc...I bought a great story from a "hobby" breeder that did minimum health testing....it's probably the hardest lesson I've ever had to learn. Never again. I know a reputable breeder isn't a guarantee against health problems, but it's a better start than nothing and it's a better start than my guy got.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.....    The biggest problem with BYB and greedy breeders is that the bottom line, it is the dogs who suffer.... 

Lee


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your way to early loss. Take solace in knowing your boy is running free in the meadows around the bridge healthy, happy and strong. You will be together one day. Hugs to you.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not one to debate anyone abt this, I bought my boy with no research at all.

I'm horrified reading all these stories, yours, trcy's, contrary's. 

I never know what to say in these cases, I know words don't help.
But i do feel really really bad for anyone that had to go through this. 

ETA I know that it helps talking about it. So maybe uu can just post anything you want 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP young man. . . Run free


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks lala.

I originally wasn't going to post a thread. But, I figured it's easier to just put it out there, than to have it come up over and over again in different ways and having to explain it again and again. Thank you everyone for the replies, it may not seem like it helps, but it is really nice to read.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rest in puppy paradise  so sorry to hear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

....and sometimes it's alright.

Time heals and now you have a GSD angel watching over you and your family.

:hugs:




DaniFani said:


> Thanks lala.
> 
> I originally wasn't going to post a thread. But, I figured it's easier to just put it out there, than to have it come up over and over again in different ways and having to explain it again and again. Thank you everyone for the replies, it may not seem like it helps, but it is really nice to read.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

godspeed.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, it never is easy losing something you love. Especially so young.
Rest in peace sweet puppy.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are not alone.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. His time may have been short, but it was filled with love in a wonderful caring home. You will see him again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!
:rip: ... run free, little man!

Kat (& the gang)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so so sad to read this

I am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your boy with us.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry just awful.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Dani, I am so sorry. Of course you needed to start this thread. It doesn't matter that he wasn't well bred and had health problems. What matters is he was yours and you loved him. I know he had a wonderful life with you, no matter how long. There is no way to prepare for the loss. It always hurts. I am so glad you have your corgi. You are right, there is nothing worse than coming home to a dogless house.

Sending really big hugs your way!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Dani I am so very sorry for your loss I'm glad tho you have the other pooch to help you thru it..


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, Radar, my little corgi spitfire, has been a Godsend during this whole mess of a day. Thanks again for all the kind words, it helps to hear I'm not alone, and that some people really understand the hurt.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am sorry to read this. So not fair.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, may your precious one run free at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! 

It does not matter how long we have them, once they have cemented themselves to our hearts, and ours to theirs...it's a horrible thing to go through. I've been there too...please know you gave your baby a wonderful life. That matters more than anything. I'm coming up on the 2 year anniversary of losing my boy...and while it will always hurt, somehow it hurts a little less now, because I know I have a fantastic GSD angel guardian on my shoulder, and I always will. As for bad breeders, there are so many, and you didn't know...don't ever blame yourself for that. :rip: :halogsd:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a crying shame. I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How hard it is, especially so young, seems so unfair. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

i'm so so sorry.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shocked and very sad to hear about Nox's untimely passing.
You put so much love and training into that dog. I will never forget the video of him with your little boy. 
Run free, puppy Nox. You were a good boy


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

No words..just love and sympathy


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss Dani


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How sad, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious boy. He was loved and taken care of and brought joy to you. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy, expected or unexpected the end result is always just as painful. 

RIP little guy.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We had to put our boy down before his 3rd birthday due to poor breeding and severe health issues. It's not fair  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## klburen (Aug 3, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Thank you everyone. I honestly didn't think it would be this hard, because we "knew" it was coming.
> 
> Lala, I was just naive and didn't know any better...and the sad thing is I really thought I researched a lot, but my "teacher/educator" was a breeder of "straightback/old world/over-sized", GSDs...I do NOT want to turn this into a debate, but most around here would shake their head at those "selling points." And I wish I would have had a better "educator" before I got my boy....now I am surrounded by very knowledgeable people, including some around here, and I shake my head at myself and my naiveté ...it was before I knew about SchH/IPO, working lines/show lines (that were many many lines), reputable breeders, etc...I bought a great story from a "hobby" breeder that did minimum health testing....it's probably the hardest lesson I've ever had to learn. Never again. I know a reputable breeder isn't a guarantee against health problems, but it's a better start than nothing and it's a better start than my guy got.


 It's always hard even when you know it's coming my heart goes out to you and your family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Dani, I am so sorry for your loss..Even prepared does not cushion the pain...I know you know you did what had to be done. You can find peace in that...Blessings


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.... what a lucky boy he was to be loved and cared for so much.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Reading all your posts, I know how much you and your family loved him.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much, I can't tell you how much the out pouring of support from this forum has warmed my heart.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very very sorry.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Just saw this. I am very sorry too. His life was cut short but was not short on love,


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh no so sorry for your loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

